# thread closed



## DJStarstryker (Dec 7, 2015)

I've decided to not bother with the trading thread anymore. Thanks for looking and trading!


----------



## vanillanutmegchic (Dec 7, 2015)

Would be willing to send Kapp'n and Timmy (NA) both your way for any card with DLC. PM me if interested


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 16, 2016)

Bump. I bought some series 2 packs to try to fill in series 2 gaps, so I have a lot to trade.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 20, 2016)

Bump. I found myself a Kicks. I just need Kapp'n and series 3. Like I said in my first post, I am willing to take any region card.

I am only willing to trade within the US for Kapp'n, since he's less important to me. But I'd be willing to trade worldwide for series 3 cards.


----------



## udgrad91 (Feb 21, 2016)

Would you be willing to accept my Japanese 05 Kapp'n for your  116 Chip??


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 21, 2016)

I bought some series 3 packs and thus have a lot of new cards available to trade.


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 21, 2016)

DJStarstryker said:


> All of my cards are in perfect condition. Please trade me cards in the same condition. I don't care what region your cards are from.
> 
> I prefer you to have had some trading feedbacks and a good amount of posts before trading with me. Thanks.
> 
> ...



If you still have 264 Marshal, I can trade for any cards I have that you need.

I have a thread going.

@ 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...eed-Only-264-Marshal-amp-294-Maple&highlight=


- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not home now; but I have some extra specials in the 200s like 204 Pelly.

I believe I have an extra 217 Jingle.


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 21, 2016)

I pm'ed you


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 22, 2016)

Pm'ing you again with a dif offer. 

I can give you 005 Kapp'n and 211 grams for any of the following: 230, 236, 276, 287.


----------

